
Moving from macOS to Linux for Music Production: The Journey Begins - paulcarroty
https://ditchwindows.com/moving-from-macos-to-linux-for-music-production/
======
comradesmith
Awesome to see! I'm a full-time Linux user and I've been looking at getting
into music production, I'm definitely interested in DAW options on Linux (that
respect xdg dir settings)

------
ptah
I've looked into this and looked at bitwig and renoise, but it worked out to
be very glitchy compared to rock solid mac audio. also i want to make music
not try to get the tools to work

------
panpanna
I don't know how it works in Ubuntu studio but in standard Ubuntu it's a huge
pain to get Jack working.

Basically pulseaudio will do all it can to make life hard for you. Thanks a
lot Mr Pottering...

~~~
ptah
exactly! creative flow is killed by all the fiddling you have to do to keep
things working

------
realshowbiz
Interesting not to see a mention of reaper, which is a fairly popular DAW with
linux support (“experimental”)

------
panpanna
This got me thinking. Maybe the reason everything sounds the same these days
is because everyone is using the same setup to create music (MacBook + logic
pro + the same plugins)?

Maybe this is the reason Avicii (windows+sonar) and daft punk (mostly analog
+abelton) sound so different compared to the rest?

~~~
realshowbiz
Also a lot of music is loop/clip based (one or more bars of music is a sample
by itself) which can be repetitive and exactly in time every time.

My favorite artists find ways to add a lot of variation, even to simple song
structures. By including lots of detail, by playing parts by hand, blending
electronic and acoustic instruments, etc.

I think music benefits from imperfections here and there.

~~~
eej2ya1K
Agreed - makes perfect sense, too. In more than one sense, music is about
patterns, and part of the draw is the tension between being able to predict
what's going to happen and being wrong in the best possible way.

Purely electronic, cleanly gridded music has its charms, but adding those
imperfections often helps a lot!

